# General Health : How to Draw Blood



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

There are two links. They are the same photos and words just at two different URLS. They were both put up here in case some one couldn't see one or the other link.

http://goatconnection.com/articles/publish/article_151.shtml

and

http://www.boergoats.com/clean/articleads.php?art=64


----------

